# What is this haircut called?



## luvsic (May 14, 2010)

I am getting a haircut in a few days, and I want a specific style but I don't exactly know how to describe it to my stylist. I want the top of my hair to be thicker and the bottom to be thinner - keep in mind I don't want an EXTREMELY top heavy look.

I know this is a wig (lol, yes Shanti I stole your picture!) But this is the kind of hair I want - do you see how it's thinner on the bottom? I heard that you just tell them to "shred" or "razor" your hair to thin it out but that sounds kind of terrifying...and I don't want them to shred off the ends of my hair completely! Does anyone know what I'm talking about, or can anybody provide pictures? How should I describe this? I feel like I need a very specialized stylist to do this cut without it turning into a disaster. I THINK I found something similar to the style, a la Jessica Burciaga...kind of, but not EXACTLY what I'm looking for.












*ALSO* -  

my hair is pretty much limp and lifeless, and cannot hold a style to save it's life. Thanks, Asian hair. Does anyone have a hairspray recommendation that will at least lock in a style for more than a few hours? My hair falls flat within 30 minutes no matter how much hairspray I spritz onto it, it's so frustrating. Again, I am willing to splurge if it will do the job. I have heard good things about Elnett...is it worth the 15 dollars?


----------



## Modmom (May 14, 2010)

I have the same type of hair you do...won't hold a style, is long (not as long as yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and straight and lacks volume.

The picture you show has layers, that's why its thinner at the bottom. That's how my hair is cut, but with scissors, not a razor. I've had my hair razor cut before and really liked it...but you really need someone who knows what they're doing. I had it razor cut once that went very wrong and I ended up losing way too many inches off the length. Not to scare you LOL. Razor cutting can be awesome with the right stylist. But this look can also be achieved with scissors.

One of the things I've learned about my hair is to use the right styling products during drying as opposed to stronger hairspray. Sticky hairspray can be too heavy on my hair, making it lay flat. Same thing with any cream styling product...its just too heavy for my hair (my hair is fine, but I have alot of it).

Here's what works best for me...and I've tried alot of products (my mom owns a salon LOL). With my hair wet, I put a mousse on the roots (I just use Herbal Essence...don't tell my mom LOL). I also spray a gel root lifter. Then I blow dry it upside down to dry the back, then with a round brush till its almost dry. Then I put Rusk Sheer Brilliance Polisher just on the ends and finish drying. When its completely dry, I rub a bit of styling wax pomade on my fingers and massage it into the roots at the crown.

I admit I do a little backcombing at the roots, spraying hairspray into the backcombed section before combing it smooth...but it really does help. For hairspray I use Rusk W8less Spray.

Rusk also makes a product called Thick Body Amplifier that I love, but I don't use it everyday because I find after a few weeks my hair doesn't respond to it. If I take a break and go back to it, then it works.

I also find that I have to rotate my products alot because continued use of ANY product (style products, shampoo, conditioner...) will suddenly stop working well on my hair...weird, I know. But when that happens I just change for a week and then change back again.

I hope this helps a bit. My hair is a real struggle too, so I empathize!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 14, 2010)

Take those pictures in with you!  That's what I did and told my stylist the cut in the pictures was exactly what I wanted, and that's what I got.


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

i really like the hair in the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would just take them with you like Karin said.i have done that many times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that way you get it exactly how you want it and there is no confusion!


----------



## MzzRach (May 16, 2010)

I agree with the others, bring the photos with you so it is crystal clear to the stylist what you want.


----------



## QueenBam (May 19, 2010)

i <3 that haircut its gonna look great on you! i was looking at the face of the thing and i was like "wow that *itch is CREEPY!", then i kept scrolling and realized it was a mannie... haha


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 19, 2010)

That's how my hair is as well but half of that look is styling and having enough hair to create that much volume. When I want more volume, I towel dry my hair  clip it up on top of my head, wait til it's dry. Then brush out with a round brush by going underneath my hair and curling downward and then out at the bottom. I finish by using a flat iron on any areas that aren't straight and at the top layer, I sort of curl the flat iron underneath for more volume at the top but not a full turn.

After my hair is towel dried I use a creme serum and use a shine spray at the end with a tiny bit of hairspray.


----------



## astronaut (May 19, 2010)

You should just bring the photos and clarify to the stylist exactly what you want and also address any concerns you may have. I know when I go to my stylist, I always also tell her what I DON'T want. I went to a stylist who went layer crazy and didn't put my thin hair into consideration so it looked awful. She said it was going to look nice and voluminous but it ended up just hugging my head! Now I make sure to never end up with that again. 

Bumble and Bumble's sumotech is really good for texturizing fine hair. Fine hair tends to just stick together and sumotech helps with that without being greasy. It's expensive but there's nothing like it. American Crew Fiber I hear is similar but the smell I find to be too masculine since it's a line for men.


----------



## luvsic (May 19, 2010)

LOL QueenBam...yeah, I can't seem to find any pictures of real girls with this haircut!! Except for Jessica Burciaga, but she has really thick and gorgeous hair and mine is finer...

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone! I just don't have a color printer so I don't know how accurate a B&W picture can be, but I will try to do so anyway. I have to grow my hair out a little longer before this happens, I'd say about two more inches, so in other words, all summer  

Yeah, what I DON'T want this cut to become is scene hair - that is just not the look I am aiming for.... 

Example:










So, maybe I should bring those pictures too to demonstrate what I DON'T want done. 

I'm totally going to try out these suggestions, and astronaut, I'm going to invest in that bumble & bumble product...hey I don't mind splurging, whatever works!


----------



## User38 (May 19, 2010)

a long poofy shag


----------



## Caderas (May 20, 2010)

it's a basic cut with 'forward graduation'.  if your stylist doesn't know what that is, get a new one!!


----------



## jess126xo (May 20, 2010)

You basically want a side sweeped bang with some layers and a razored bottom tell them you want volume on the top but you don't wasn't to go scene tell them you want natural but with volume. I have Done it so many time I love this look cutting your hair in long layers Will give you so much volume and the razor at the end/bottom will give it the look the wig has.


----------



## ruthless (May 20, 2010)

Backcombing/teasing is limp hair's best friend. You can youtube to figure out the best way to do it for you!


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 12, 2010)

to piggyback what the others said, bring in pictures! pictures are always helpful for me, however a lot of times people bring in cuts that are too drastic for their face or it just doesn't match their facial structure. this style is very basic, and will probably fit your face. (i looked on your profile but i couldn't find any posts with your picture, sorry!) this cut is a lot about styling-round brush, teasing, etc. if your hair is limp, you might want to try blowdrying with your head upside down and blowdry straight down, especially at the base of your hair where your roots are, and in the crown area. a lot of the reason that scene kid hair is so horrible & icky looking at the bottom is because a.)there's extensions in and they're put in by people who don't know what they're doing or b.)it's done by someone who doesn't know what they're doing hahahaha. to go back to styling, i strongly suggest schwartzkopf products! they have great hold and are awesome with any type of style you're looking for. they're on the pricy side, but completely worth it!


----------

